# Overnight at White Hart near Lydney.



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Parked overnight at the White Hart, Newnham. Right on the banks of the river Severn. Motorhome friendly as long as you use the pub. 

Brilliant friendly pub, food was excellent. Be warned the fish and chips is a monster and you really need to leave room for the excellent puddings. 

Great overnight stop if on route to South Wales.



cheers Alan & Lyn


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

If their carpark is big enough, it might be worth asking them if they'd like to join the Britstops scheme.


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

tugboat said:


> If their carpark is big enough, it might be worth asking them if they'd like to join the Britstops scheme.


I think they may already be in it. I'm not a member so can't check.

Al.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If they REQUIRE a purchase to allow a stop then they won't comply with the Britstops scheme and make it into the book.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Aah this must be the pub that landlady Helen recently took over (She used to run the pub at goodrich cross near Ross on Wye)

Did you try one of her deserts they look fantastic but after a main course we have always been to full to eat any thing else

We only recently heard that she moved so will be heading Newnhan way for a weekend soon


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

That explains it! We live near there and one minute the pub closed down then the next it was open again. It always had a good reputation for above average food so it will be interesting to see how it goes. :grin2:


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

trek said:


> Did you try one of her deserts they look fantastic but after a main course we have always been to full to eat any thing else
> 
> We only recently heard that she moved so will be heading Newnhan way for a weekend soon


We did, Lyn had the lemon torte and I had the Black Forest roulade. Both superb. Worth the trip just for them.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I called into this pub a couple of days ago for lunch, very good food.
I also asked the landlord if they were members of the Britstop scheme and he said no but he thinks the last landlord was but he has no problem with motorhomes parking as long as they don't go to another pub. So by that I think he means if you park you buy.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Sounds fair enough if the food is that good.


----------

